# CrystalDiskMark Benches



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

​
Hello TPU! I just wanted to create a little thread to show some of your benchmarks in CrystalDiskMark. 

The standards are 5/100MB:

I will start this off with a hard drive I pulled today out of a old HP Plotter here at work!

User Name- Brandonwh64
Intel/AMD- Intel 
CPU- P8700
BOARD- 0G866N
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows XP Pro
INTERFACE- USB PATA
HDD MANU- IBM
HDD MODEL#- DJSA-210
HDD CACHE- 16MB
HDD RPM- 4,200
HDD SIZE- 6GB
RAID- N/A






*Special Thanks*
Chicken Patty for his layout
Crystal Dew World for the software
TPU for just being AWESOME!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2012)

User Name- AthlonX2
Intel/AMD- Intel 
CPU- 2500K
BOARD- Gigabyte P67 UD5 B3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 x64
INTERFACE- SATA6 RAID0
HDD MANU- Sandisk
HDD MODEL#- Extreme
HDD CACHE- 0
HDD RPM- SSD
HDD SIZE- 480GB


----------



## Drone (Apr 25, 2012)

User Name- Drone
CPU - Intel i7 - 720 QM
BOARD - Asus M60J (laptop)
OS - Windows 8 CP x64






I decided to post hdd info via crystal disk info


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 25, 2012)

User Name- Arctucas
Intel/AMD- Intel
CPU- i7 950
BOARD- eVGA Classified 3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 U x64 SP1
INTERFACE- SATA 
HDD MANU- ADATA
HDD MODEL#- S599
HDD CACHE- N/A
HDD RPM- N/A
HDD SIZE- 223GB RAID0


----------



## kaktus1907 (Apr 25, 2012)

User Name- kaktus1907
Intel/AMD- Intel
CPU- Q9650
BOARD- Gigabyte EP45-DS3P
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
INTERFACE- SATA2
HDD MANU- Corsair
HDD MODEL#- Performance Pro
HDD CACHE- 512MB
HDD RPM- N/A
HDD SIZE- 256GB


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2012)

One more from me

User Name- AthlonX2
Intel/AMD- Intel 
CPU- 2500K
BOARD- Gigabyte P67 UD5 B3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 x64
INTERFACE- SATA6 
HDD MANU- Corsair
HDD MODEL#- Performance Pro
HDD CACHE- 512MB
HDD RPM- SSD
HDD SIZE- 256GB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

These are some nice benches, That HDD I started with was VERY slow.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2012)

last one from me..for now

User Name- AthlonX2
Intel/AMD- Intel 
CPU- 2500K
BOARD- Gigabyte P67 UD5 B3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 x64
INTERFACE- SATA6 
HDD MANU- Corsair
HDD MODEL#- Force GT
HDD CACHE- 0
HDD RPM- SSD
HDD SIZE- 180GB


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2012)

*UPDATE*

I added another thing needed for the list as shown below



> User Name- Brandonwh64
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> CPU- P8700
> BOARD- 0G866N
> ...


----------



## kaktus1907 (Apr 26, 2012)

User Name- kaktus1907
Intel/AMD- Intel
CPU- Q9650
BOARD- Gigabyte EP45-DS3P
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
INTERFACE- SATA2
HDD MANU- Western Digital
HDD MODEL#- WD5001AALS-00L3B2
HDD CACHE- 32MB
HDD RPM- 7200
HDD SIZE- 350GiB
RAID- 0 2xDrives






User Name- kaktus1907
Intel/AMD- Intel
CPU- Q9650
BOARD- Gigabyte EP45-DS3P
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
INTERFACE- SATA2
HDD MANU- Western Digital
HDD MODEL#- WD20EARS-00MVWB0
HDD CACHE- 64MB
HDD RPM- 5400-7200
HDD SIZE- 2TB
RAID- N/A


----------

